# CUSTOM HOOD



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

AND TELL ME PLEASE HOW TO DO THIS OR WERE I COULD FIND INFO ON DOING THIS MYSELF TO MY 82 M.C. :nicoderm: 










[/quote]


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

what's there to know?

tilt front ends are fairly obvious to do, that being said, there isnt a right way to do it on any car.

make some hinges that can be removed or taken apart, weld one side to the frame and one side to the front end. remount the bumper and radiator, blah blag, reinforce shit blah blah

not that hard, just a lot of work

no home depot gate hinges :nono:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 30 2008, 10:35 PM~11746329
> *use the home depot gate hinges  :yes:
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

so were would i weld the hood and fenders too??? a reinforcement bracket thats welded to hinges then to the frame


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

so can i get some step by step instructions instead of skipping steps i dont wanna lift it up and it fall and my whole front clip get SMASHED!! ya kno


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

and how would i keep the radiator in the same spot


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

also how would i cut the fender in these areas and get it to stay closed while driving and wat kind if hinges do some of you recomend


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Oct 1 2008, 01:44 AM~11746407
> *so were would i weld the hood and fenders too??? a reinforcement bracket thats welded to hinges then to the frame
> *


look in a past issue of LRM, their was a dude with a badass cutlass that had the tilt frontend, He had a real good looking install. If I remember right it was green with purple bubbles, I think


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

When I had a tilt front on my regal, I used some heavy duty steel shop door hinges. I have done a couple tilt front's in my time. Make it hinge off of the bumper mount.


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

HOW MANY HINGES SHOULD I USE ??? AND WATS THETRRICK TO GET IT TO JUST OPEN DOES IT POP OUT FORWARD THEN UP LIKE A LAMBO DOOR COME ON HOMIES HELP ME OUT


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

you have to make it slide forward if you don't cut your fenders. if you cut the fenders, it'll tilt open without having to slide forward. you only need two hinges. i can sketch up a diagram of how we made the hinges. I had it on my regal, and 2 of my friends had it on their cutlass and a regal. another friend of mine had his done differently on an elcamino, and I did one on a 2 door box chevy.


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

PLEASE DO


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

ttt


----------



## D.R.A. (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 1 2008, 04:55 AM~11747496
> *look in a past issue of LRM, their was a dude with a badass cutlass that had the tilt frontend, He had a real good looking install. If I remember right it was green with purple bubbles, I think
> *



I THINK YOUR TALKING ABOUT "BUBBLICIOUS"


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> AND TELL ME PLEASE HOW TO DO THIS OR WERE I COULD FIND INFO ON DOING THIS MYSELF TO MY 82 M.C. :nicoderm:


[/quote]
LEAVE IT UP 2 A PREFESHTIONAL :biggrin:   :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :|


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

YOU SHOULD LEAVE IT UP TO SPELL CHECK :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I've seen a lot of show cars like this but wonder how good it closes in a driver I mean does it rattle alot


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

these are the only pics I ever took of my regal with it......




















i'll start sketching something up on photoshop now.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Alright here you go. I don't know if you can understand this.











Remove the whole front cap in one piece. Cut the fenders so it can tilt without hitting the doors. Remember that the radiator itself CANT tilt with the front. The bottom of the radiator support has to be cut off and used to make a tray to hold the radiator in place while the front tilts. Along with some braces to hold the radiator as well. The core support will be tilting and holding the front clip together. The car rides normal when the front is closed, because you still leave the two screws at the top of the firewall to clamp it down while driving. To tilt the front, one would remove the screws, and tilt it forward. Remember, there's is plenty of ways to get this done, this is just the method we based ours on. All of us had subtle differences but it was all based on the same idea. I'm going to try to find pics of my homies cars...

Instead of using the body mount that bolts the core support to the frame, put a bolt the same way from the custom bracket to the core support. So that the front clip tilts with the bracket.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

here's my friends regal "money'z evil" you can see the mechanism on here.






























here's my friends el camino done with the same method. 



















Another Miami car done with the same method.


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 2 2008, 05:39 AM~11757676
> *Alright here you go. I don't know if you can understand this.
> 
> 
> ...


PERFECT thanks man


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

i got some monte fenders today to keep my og ones in case i mess up ill be trying this out once i find something to cut them with and be posting pics


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

You will need something to hold the front clip front tilting too far and falling forward. couple of my friends used chain, but it looks kind of ghetto. I had used lowrider bike hydraulic cylinders with a trim tab pump off a boat. My other friend actually made a cool bracket that worked great. first measure how far you want the the front to be. divide that length by two. cut one piece of flat bar to half the length. then cut another piece of flat bar to half the length plus one inch. drill out a hole on the ends of the bars. connect two ends to each other with a nut and bolt. weld a tab on the side of the longer bar as a stopper. it will only let it spin into a str8 bar. it should lock once the front is opened to the desired length.


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

how is it done with out cuting the fenders do you need to reinfroce it


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 2 2008, 07:47 AM~11757700
> *here's my friends regal "money'z evil" you can see the mechanism on here.
> 
> 
> ...


thats beautiful


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

The gold regal had it with full fenders not cut. In order to make it work, the front has to slide forward a few inches.


----------



## SYCKO-AZ (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 2 2008, 05:39 AM~11757676
> *Alright here you go. I don't know if you can understand this.
> 
> 
> ...


DID YOUR HOMEWORK HUH?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SYCKO-AZ_@Oct 3 2008, 03:21 PM~11770309
> *DID YOUR HOMEWORK HUH?
> *


I did it on my regal and had it for a while, until I snapped out of that radical shit and put everything back to stock except I left the vert top.


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

Here my regal when i had it no cuts on fenders slide out front end


----------



## Impressive_regal (Aug 20, 2004)

then after i cut the fenders plus made it right hand drive. was making the front end to move with pistons but then got tired of the car and cut it like in a millions peices got over the whole lowrider deal its now a soda can maybe


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Oct 3 2008, 09:18 PM~11773538
> *then after i cut the fenders plus made it right hand drive. was making the front end to move with pistons but then got tired of the car and cut it  like in a millions peices got over the whole lowrider deal its  now a soda can maybe
> 
> 
> ...


Those fenders looked super smooth  too bad about it being cut up


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Oct 3 2008, 07:15 PM~11773507
> *Here my regal when i had it no cuts on fenders slide out front end
> 
> 
> ...


thats wxactly wat i wanna do wit my monte doors, trunk, everything


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Impressive_regal_@Oct 3 2008, 10:18 PM~11773538
> *then after i cut the fenders plus made it right hand drive. was making the front end to move with pistons but then got tired of the car and cut it  like in a millions peices got over the whole lowrider deal its  now a soda can maybe
> 
> 
> ...



yo alain, do you know if that hood is still there? lol I finally got a tag on my truck.


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

my 63 its all radical and i dont likeit any more


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 2 2008, 08:39 AM~11757676
> *Alright here you go. I don't know if you can understand this.
> 
> 
> ...


good info


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Oct 13 2008, 01:19 AM~11845602
> * my 63 its all radical and i dont likeit any more
> *


send it to me and i will take care of it in due time


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 2 2008, 05:39 AM~11757676
> *Alright here you go. I don't know if you can understand this.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice homie!


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Oct 2 2008, 08:39 AM~11757676
> *Alright here you go. I don't know if you can understand this.
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :thumbsdown: :nono: :barf:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Oct 26 2008, 12:11 PM~11975407
> *:dunno:  :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :barf:
> *



hater....lol just cause the frame's not cut like ya'll presidential boys did!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## NvSmonte (Aug 28, 2008)

autoloc.com has tilt front ends on there website but its a universal fit so i don't how good that would be


----------

